# Anyone here make their own food for cichlids?



## jook1 (May 10, 2008)

Hello all,

I've made this recipe a few times that i've found on the internet, even changed it to add some things or two. I have had no complaints whatsoever and have NEVER had bloat using it. Here's a couple links to what got me started.

http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/di ... od/112.asp

(worked very well for my first time making my own food)

http://www.gcca.net/howto/fish_food.htm

(much better). I liked the fact that you added garlic to this one. Also, the veggie mix was more of a selection over the first recipe i tried. Anyone ever try this? Am i the only one? I think this mix is bounds and beyond ANYTHING you can buy processed by a manufacturer. By the way, i only feed this once a day as it very high in Nutritional value (and also only feed five out of seven days) . Yes, i take very good care over what my fish eat. Along with good water changes, correct ph, etc. Anyone?


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

do you find it necessary to increase cleaning maintenance and water change volumes? i have a few carnivore tanks, that if fed raw feeds as a staple, definitely increase productions of nitrate and phosphates, etc.


----------



## jook1 (May 10, 2008)

lloyd said:


> do you find it necessary to increase cleaning maintenance and water change volumes? i have a few carnivore tanks, that if fed raw feeds as a staple, definitely increase productions of nitrate and phosphates, etc.


I do my normal 30-40 percent water changes every week just like i did with pellett/flake food. I just make sure i don't overfeed them.That's why i only feed them once per day, five out of seven days. I have found their colors are more bright than before. And they have grown to bigger sizes in a shorter amount of time. You just have to have a good approach on how much you put into the tank, beings its high in nutritional value.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've tried homemade foods before...

I find they add to much waste to the tank, and really see no need to go to the extra trouble with all the great quality foods we have available now.

It's just a matter of choice! :thumb:


----------



## jook1 (May 10, 2008)

You must've been overfeeding them? I never feed anymore than they can consume within a minute. I've seen no difference in waste since i've switched. I think its alot cheaper than NLS (which is what i was using), with better results.

Oh, and btw, i'm not the author of either mix or am i trying to sell it as a product. Just my two cents worth. I have'nt had a death since i started using this. Before i always had a "bloat" issue(even with my stingy feeding patterns). I'm not trying to "rock" the boat here. I have nothing to be gained by it. Just relaying my 'results". So to speak.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

No, I wasn't overfeeding. I used the European shrimp mix recipe, and just found it messy. You can't stop it from dissolving into the water somewhat before the fish eat it. They just aren't that fast!

If anything, I "underfeed" my fish...

Never thought you were trying to "rock the boat"! :thumb:

Maybe I'm a bit lazy too! Far too many prepared foods for me to choose from to go the homemade food route! :lol:


----------



## jook1 (May 10, 2008)

cichlidaholic said:


> No, I wasn't overfeeding. I used the European shrimp mix recipe, and just found it messy. You can't stop it from dissolving into the water somewhat before the fish eat it. They just aren't that fast!
> 
> If anything, I "underfeed" my fish...
> 
> ...


Fair enough  . Thanks for the honesty. I have'nt noticed any dissolving into the water as it get's eaten way too fast for that too happen(if the smaller particles escape,then the smaller ones get fed). Then again, i don't use the "gelatin" they recommend. Not necessary in my opinion. Was just curious to see if anyone else was using it.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I used European shrimp mix for some time (5 years or so). I now find manufactured makes are just so much less mess, to be honest I see no change in fish health or colour just less work getting rid of waist.

I still add a little fresh food to the tanks but go for manufactured foods as staples. :thumb:


----------



## fishIZneat (Jul 19, 2008)

Why carrots? Are there any yellows and oranges in the aufwuchs? I think these recipes could be improved to focus only on replacing aufwuchs. What grocery store veggies are closest to being like algae? This might be worth looking into.

I think if I try this I would use less vitamins and feed multiple times a day.


----------

